
Show HN: Aura – Your intelligent morning mindfulness app - leedanieljk
http://www.aurahealth.io
======
Numberwang
I get that you want to have people sign up and commit before they start
evaluating things, but come on. No information at all?

This to me is

1\. [http://www.zombo.com/](http://www.zombo.com/)

2\. Sign up.

I guess people that do that are very likely to become paying customers though.

~~~
wingerlang
To me it just looks like it is one of those apps that shows the weather and
shows some random "quote of the day".

------
jclos
The fact that you seem to think that having a company facebook + twitter +
medium + instagram pages is more important than describing your product and
making me want to try it is a bit worrying.

------
brianjking
iPhone? Android? smoke signals?

